

CallDay.org by StopWatchingUs: Call your representatives about NSA surveillance - sinak
http://callday.org

======
pvnick
Wow, great job guys! This is really well-done. I feel like these centralized
"routers" to congressmen are going to make a huge impact on how people make
their voices heard.

Also Holmes you sound very professional

------
kyle_martin1
Funny thing is, the NSA knows that you're calling them. ;(

~~~
andyhmltn
What's the problem with that? Haha. At least they know they aren't doing the
correct thing and people are doing something about it.

